# Silk Dreams Hair Care Product Reviews!



## Angelicus (Aug 11, 2011)

I have fallen in love with a new  hair care line called Silk Dreams. The products are high quality and  contain many natural ingredients. ​
http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com​
*Whip My Hair Whipped Cleansing Cream *- The smell of it is like a  vanilla cookie, which I love (and, yes, I did attempt to eat it, lol).  The consistency is like a thick conditioner; if you open the jar and  turn it upside down, it doesn't come out. I love the fact that it comes  in a jar! The shampoo has a very light lather-- it almost felt like  conditioner. When I rinsed it out, it felt soft, not stripped at all. It  also didn't have that fake coated feeling that "cones" usually give me.  My hair and scalp felt very clean after only one shampoo. Honestly, I  may not have needed to follow up with a conditioner, my hair had slip  from the shampoo-- I did only because I am a conditioner junkie. Two  thumbs up!

TIPS: a.) You may only have to shampoo your hair once, no need to  repeat. b.) Keep in mind that you do not HAVE to make a ton of lather  for a shampoo to be effective. 
*
Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Rich Moisture Treatment *- This one also smells like vanilla cookies.   and I tried eating this one too! It's even thicker than the shampoo.  After towel drying my hair, I applied the cream and sat under the dryer  for 25 minutes. I noticed while applying the cream that my hair soaked  it up. I am accustomed to loading my hair with tons of conditioner, not  caring how much product goes down the drain. A little goes a long way  with this product. While rinsing out the conditioner, my hair had slip  and felt extremely moisturized... not that fake "silicone" moisturized  type either... I am in LOVE. 

TIP: a) Don't worry if you don't "see" this conditioner in your hair after applying-- it's there and it is definitely working.

*Silky Soft Leave-in Cream* - I like the light, fresh, scent that  this product has but I wish that it smelled like vanilla cookies too. I  was VERY skeptical about this leave-in because the ingredients seem so  simple, but I had no idea how awesome this leave-in would be. Once  again, that "cone-y" feeling that I am so used to has now been replaced  with the feeling of real moisture. My hair was extremely easy to comb. 

Usually after I apply a leave-in, I have to spray my hair with water to  keep it wet during the roller setting process. This was the first time  in ages that I did not have to do that at all! My hair stayed wet during  the entire process. My hair remained detangled during the complete  washing process-- there was no need to wash and condition my hair in  sections as I normally do.

So far, this line gets two thumbs up! 

I could not stop touching my hair after my hair dried...or at work (which could be a problem). My hair is so soft and touchable!

I have a few other products to try and will certainly post a review of  those soon in this thread. I only wish I purchased more products from the line.

Here is a picture that I took after work today... Yes, I have short hair again and I am working on my length now.


----------



## Butrsoft (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome reviews!!! Thanks for sharing . BTW your hair is not short.


----------



## Keen (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the nourishing oil. I've used it a lot since I got it. I was looking for some light oil. I think this one is a keeper. A little bit goes a LONG way. 

The verdict is still out on the  leave in so far. Usually I try new products by itself, without adding any other products but since I was about to put some sew ins, I didn't want to take the risk so I added my good old Chi silk leave in to it.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi. Butrsoft, thank you but I have a long way to go. 
Keen, don't be skurred. The Leave-in is actually very good. I was surprised!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your review...Your hair looks healthy and silky!

I added the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Treatment to my list to try.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not good at reviews, but I second the endorsement of the Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream. 

I have not tried the leave in or Silk Dreams Conditioner treatment yet because I'm a huge PJ and I have TONS of other stuff to try!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanna try the whipped cleansing conditioner but I have 2 and a half Hair One's waiting to be used so I'll have to wait to try that plus my hair hates glycerin. When I tried Hairveda products my hair was a sticky mess b/c of that glycerin.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 12, 2011)

chelleypie810, honey, I feel the same way about glycerin stuff... it just makes my hair feel weird (I'm trying to describe the feeling... sticky, hard, fake). I want to be honest with you, my hair did not feel that way at all. I was not expecting the shampoo from this line to be so good. And I can't stop sniffing it. 

Last night, I used Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Rich Moisture Treatment as a moisturizer (because it smells so good). 

I actually just used Silky Soft Leave-in Cream as a daily moisturizer and even my dry hair loves the stuff. I am going to force myself to exercise or go swimming just so I can have an excuse to wash my hair again 

I have tried many Hairveda products and Shescentit products (they are awesome) but my hair likes Silk Dreams the best.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well that's good to know. I will def be trying this once my I'm down to 1 hair one.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 12, 2011)

Can Supergirl advise on whether she will make her products available to folks in the UK? I get the impression not, at the moment, which is a shame.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 12, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Can Supergirl advise on whether she will make her products available to folks in the UK? I get the impression not, at the moment, which is a shame.



Yeah, I'd decided not to do international shipping, but I've already gotten several inquiries from prospective international customers. If that many people are interested, I want to make the products available. I am going to work out a minimum order policy for international orders. Give me about two weeks. 

tiffers,
I am working on a reconstructor girl! Go to 'Life in the Silk Lane' on my website and you can read a tid bit about it. I got your email. I'll get back to you this evening with that info.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 12, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> Yeah, I'd decided not to do international shipping, but I've already gotten several inquiries from prospective international customers. If that many people are interested, I want to make the products available. I am going to work out a minimum order policy for international orders. Give me about two weeks.
> 
> @tiffers,
> I am working on a reconstructor girl! Go to 'Life in the Silk Lane' on my website and you can read a tid bit about it. I got your email. I'll get back to you this evening with that info.


 
Now if I buy your line of products which I think is GREAT, will it my hair grow as long and beautiful as yours? Congradulatons on your success!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Supergirl Yeah, I saw that part of your website about 10 minutes after I asked that question. 

I can't wait! 

... what about the pudding/gel, though?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2011)

I've enjoyed the line thus far. I provided a review with the vendor thread. Thumbs up from me. The smell is extremely delicious. My hair was nicely moisturized and rollerset without issues.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 13, 2011)

anjelicus the funny thing is...hair one has glycerin in it, and I didn't even realize. I don't know why my hair didn't respond well to hairveda products but it was just a sticky disaster.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Honey6928215 said:


> Now if I buy your line of products which I think is GREAT, will it my hair grow as long and beautiful as yours? Congradulatons on your success!



Awww, that's a nice compliment. I think the products along with healthy hair practices will take anyone's hair to its full potential. It's products like the ones I make that helped me in my hair journey. Many of my products were inspired by my favorite products over the years. That's why I sought certain ingredients for my products, because they were the ingredients I always found in my hair faves. 



tiffers said:


> Supergirl Yeah, I saw that part of your website about 10 minutes after I asked that question.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> ... what about the pudding/gel, though?



No, I hadn't thought about doing a pudding or gel. Is there a good demand/market for that type of product? Tell me more. What are the basic ingredients found in a good pudding? One of the hair butters I made came out with a pudding/custard type of consistency. It's a good product, but I decided that the hair butter is going to be a straight up blend of natural oil-derived butters. Maybe the other product could turn into a the silk dreams "pudding."


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

Supergirl Don't get me to lying, I have no clue what goes into gels or puddings! 

But I DO know that there's a big market out there. Lots of curly girls STAY looking for the perfect styler (no stiffness, no flakes, no dryness, great curl definition, good shine, etc.)

With this whole Enso debacle, I'm strongly considering giving up on the gel, which is my HG. So back on the hunt I go. 

I would love to see a pudding from you!

Do you have any plans for a water based moisturizer? Or do you think the leave-in can serve as that as well?


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 13, 2011)

tiffers, according to the Silk Dreams website, there is a moisturizer on the way. Hope it'll be just as effective as the others.

BTW, I am typing this with a pre-treatment of Shea What! Therapeutic Conditioning Masque on dry hair. I will be sure to write a review for it too.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 13, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Supergirl Don't get me to lying, I have no clue what goes into gels or puddings!
> 
> But I DO know that there's a big market out there. Lots of curly girls STAY looking for the perfect styler (no stiffness, no flakes, no dryness, great curl definition, good shine, etc.)
> 
> ...





Angelicus said:


> tiffers, according to the Silk Dreams website, there is a moisturizer on the way. Hope it'll be just as effective as the others.
> 
> BTW, I am typing this with a pre-treatment of Shea What! Therapeutic Conditioning Masque on dry hair. I will be sure to write a review for it too.



Yep, the water based moisturizer is coming. It'll actually be aloe juice based, but ya know, same same, liquid based. 

Tiffers, try and find out what makes a pudding a pudding for me. I'll have to admit, that's a class of products I'm not at all familiar with.


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> Yep, the water based moisturizer is coming. It'll actually be aloe juice based, but ya know, same same, liquid based.
> 
> Tiffers, try and find out what makes a pudding a pudding for me. I'll have to admit, that's a class of products I'm not at all familiar with.



Supergirl  I know you directed this to tiffers, but to me, Qhemet's Burdock Root Butter Cream has a pudding-like consistency-at least the one's I've gotten.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 14, 2011)

That's it, I'm getting a bundle for myself and, hopefully, my mom!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks JN, I have used that and really liked it! Now I have an concept of a pudding.


----------



## Toy (Aug 14, 2011)

I's waiting for the Moisturizers Im a moisturizer Junkie.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 15, 2011)

Supergirl  Your products look great.  I've been perusing your website all morning. 

I think creating a "pudding" type styling product for girly girls is an excellent idea.   I know I would definitely purchase.  The curly hair market is big business now. I think a good example of a hair pudding is Miss Jessies Curly Pudding and Curly Meringue. To my knowledge the MJ line was one of the 1st on the market.  Before them BBD Curling Glass Cream was popular.  These products have had there share on controversy but they $ell.  If you could develop a comparable product with top notch ingredients I think it would be a big hit!


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 15, 2011)

If you could create something like that BBDs Glass (pudding ish) it would be excellent. He won't put what's in it, and it is sooo expensive.


----------



## january noir (Aug 15, 2011)

*January Noir's Silk Dreams Review*
*Hair state:* Relaxed, 4a/b, fine/thin, 9 weeks post-relaxer

*Silk Dreams products used*
*********************
*Whip My Hair! Whipped Cleansing Cream*
This product is very creamy with a sweet, but fresh scent; not too strong, not too faint.

It was easy to apply -  I followed the directions, and loved the smooth creaminess of it.  Not as slippery as Wen or Creme of Nature.  Whip My Hair is very creamy and rinsed out very well.   After ninsing, and while still wet, hair felt and smelled clean, not coated.  What I missed was the post-wash "slip" I've come to enjoy with Chaz Dean's Wen (I use Fig).
*Rating:  B+*

*Shea What! Therapeutic Conditioning Masque*
Applied following instructions - I left if on for an hour under a plastic conditioning cap.  The product rinsed out well, not a lot of slip, but that's ok.  The scent is nice too; not to strong, not too faint.
I didn't purchase the Silk Dreams leave-so I just used my Wen Fig as a leave-in.  My hair de-tangled easy enough, but then again, I don't have issues with de-tangling like some women here on LHCF do.
*Rating:  A-*

*Nourish Nourishing Hair Oil (Dream Decadence)*
I parted my hair after my comb-out and separated into 4 sections.  I applied 3-4 drops of the Nourish oil to each, damp section and twisted.  The scent I chose has a sweet scent, but not too overpowering.  I tied my hair up in my silk scarf and retired for the evening.
The next morning, I untwisted my hair and combed it out.  My hair was soooo shiney!   It was actually blingtastic!  My hair was indeed silky and shiney!   I looked in the mirror and said, "oh my!"   Just like Supergirl said it would! 
*Rating: A*


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just used the nourish oil, and I love it. It's great for bunning. Makes my hair super soft, and sinks in. It doesn't make my hair feel oily.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Supergirl  Your products look great.  I've been perusing your website all morning.
> 
> I think creating a "pudding" type styling product for girly girls is an excellent idea.   I know I would definitely purchase.  The curly hair market is big business now. I think a good example of a hair pudding is Miss Jessies Curly Pudding and Curly Meringue. To my knowledge the MJ line was one of the 1st on the market.  Before them BBD Curling Glass Cream was popular.  These products have had there share on controversy but they $ell.  If you could develop a comparable product with top notch ingredients I think it would be a big hit!





winterinatl said:


> If you could create something like that BBDs Glass (pudding ish) it would be excellent. He won't put what's in it, and it is sooo expensive.



What are you ladies favorite ingredients in the puddings you like (the ones whose ingredients are listed)?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Supergirl I love seeing anything flax and aloe. The more aloe, the better. Aloe juice, aloe oil and especially aloe butter. I have a soft spot for aloe butter. 

Also, ceramides are hot stuff right now, so I always love seeing any of those oils. Hemp, safflower, grapeseed, rice bran, etc.

I'm trying to have ceramides in every step of my regimen, so I always choose something with ceramides over something that doesn't. 

Oooh, silk protein/SAA in a pudding would be awesomesauce!


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Supergirl I love seeing anything flax and aloe. The more aloe, the better. Aloe juice, aloe oil and especially aloe butter. I have a soft spot for aloe butter.
> 
> Also, ceramides are hot stuff right now, so I always love seeing any of those oils. Hemp, safflower, grapeseed, rice bran, etc.
> 
> ...



The moisture cream I'm working on has aloe juice and grapeseed oil.  Maybe it can be the "pudding."


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 16, 2011)

*Review: Silk Dreams Shea What! Therapeutic Conditioning Masque 8oz.*

*Method:* I followed the alternate directions on the Silk Dreams website: _Separate dry hair into four sections. Apply thoroughly from root to tip. Leave on 30-60 minutes with a plastic cap. Rinse. Do not shampoo. Apply leave-in. This treatment is also recommended as a proactive step for occasions when you know you will be heat styling your hair. _

This was my first time not shampooing before a roller set so I was somewhat nervous about if my hair was going to be clean.

The first thing I noticed when I put this in was that it wasn't coating my hair like Aubrey Organics GPB or my other favorite conditioners. My hair was just drinking this masque up. I have found that a little goes a long way with this line so I tried not to waste product by not using too much. 

I was so sleepy on Saturday  that I ended up sleeping the whole day with this stuff on  I woke up the next morning and rinsed it out while detangling in the shower: I was surprised to get slip and softness from this product (I wasn't expecting to like this conditioner because my hair doesn't like shea butter) My hair loves this crap and I couldn't stop playing in my wet hair. This is the way that moisturized hair is supposed to feel... not coated and limp). I do like the scent of this masque but wish that it smelled like the vanilla oatmeal cookie scent like the Cleansing Cream or the Vanilla Silk Cream. I also like the fact that it has so many good ingredients! I am amazed at the product and it has exceeded my expectations. 

I followed up with *Silky Soft Leave-in Cream *before roller setting and drying under my daughter (Salon hair dryer). My hair remained completely wet until the last 3 rollers of my hair were put on in the back (whereas my hair stayed completely wet during setting time when using Vanilla Silk Cream then Silky Soft Leave-in). 

My hair felt so soft and silky that I didn't even bother flat ironing my new growth. The leave in doesn't straighten it-- I was just playing in my new growth so much that I didn't want to straighten it . So sorry that I didn't take a picture. 

A lot of people are asking the owner for a butter and moisturizer but I have been using the *Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Rich Moisture Treatment* as a daily moisturizer. It's thick, water based, smells good and melts in my hair without limping my curls. It makes me wonder, what is the difference between a conditioner and a moisturizer? I have also used the Leave-in as a daily moisturizer with the same success. Soon I will try to use the daily conditioner as a moisturizer and post a review.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay time for my review too 

First of all:  I'm normally not into scented products (well heavily scented ones).  But I like the scents of the products that I tried.

I used the reformulated version of Whip My Hair.  I made sure my hair was very wet since I was skeptical of using a cleansing cream   Anyways it worked out well.  I was slathering it on and couldn't feel any products.  Luckily I got out of the shower and looked in the mirror, I could see there was plenty of product.  Otherwise I was about the use the whole jar LOL.  I continued to work it into my hair and it did lather.  It rinsed cleanly and my hair felt lovely.

Next I used the Vanilla Silk condish and I loved it   Again, I couldn't feel the product on my hair but I decided to trust it.  It is very thick which is why I expected to feel it in my hair.  I applied it in sections and did not need a lot of product for each section.  My hair soaked it up too and I agree that a little goes a long way.  I put on a plastic cap and hung out for a bit before rinsing.  Then I detangled and rinsed.  Hair was nicely moisturized.

I can't wait to use these products again.  I'm so happy to find a new dc.  I had ordered some Enso samples and liked them but I will not repurchase due to recent news 

I need to find a better way to use the cleansing cream in the shower.  I didn't pay attention to where I put it and the poor opened jar got a shower too.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

Now I can't wait to use the Vanilla Silk as a moisturizer on dry hair.  Thanks for the tip Angelicus


----------



## Poranges (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used a few of the items I ordered. I ordered the conditioner junkie regimen bundle as well as the nourish oil. 

Reviews of what I've used:

*Nourish Oil:* I L.O.V.E this oil. I am texlaxed but prefer to wear my hair in straight flowy styles. This oil is simply light and yummy. It allowed me to airdry with very smooth hair and when applied after my flat iron my hair felt extremely soft and smooth but not at all heavy. I could barely tell the oil was on if not for the feel and smell of my hair. If you're looking for a heavy oil this is not for you but if you're looking for something light and well, nourishing this is PERFECT. Absolute staple. 

*Destination Hydration Conditioner:* This smells yummy but not too overpowering. It's not overly thick but not light either in my opinion. I shampooed w/ a non sulfate shampoo and did a quick rinse w/ this, leaving it on for about 5 minutes while I showered. My hair washed silky smooth and was easy to comb (I have waves/curls from texlaxing), the smell lingered just enough to be pleasant but not head aching and my hair was very shiny.

*Silky Soft Leave In Cream:* I applied this to my hair, then my hairveda gel and a little nourish oil and covered my hair with my silk scarf to dry. I was a little apprehensive because of aloe being so high up the list as too much of this tends to make my hair dry but JUST like my Oyin Hair Dew this defied the aloe odds and allowed my hair to air dry soft and smooth. I love this + the nourish oil for drying to soft smooth hair. Staple.

I still have to try the Vanilla Silk DC and Shea What DC and will return with reviews of those as soon as I use them. One thing is for sure, Silk Dreams has a loyal customer in me. I received my order within 5-6 days after ordering if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies who've tried the Shea What! product, I am interested in hearing your thoughts on the scent. I noticed Anky said she would prefer one of the scents similar to Whip or Vanilla Silk. I have been wondering if a Shea based product should come with a sweeter scent. The current scent is a sweet lemony scent like a lemon pudding. I am interested in your thoughts.  I appreciate the feedback everyone is offering, even suggestions for new products to add to the line. It's cool. I already go to bed "dreaming" up new products.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Supergirl I actually like the scents of Destination Hydration and Shea What! over Whip and Vanilla Silk. I wouldn't want those two to change. 

BTW, Destination Hydration is my baby daddy. Will it be offered in bigger sizes? Like, maybe 64 oz jugs?


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> BTW, Destination Hydration is my baby daddy. Will it be offered in bigger sizes? Like, maybe 64 oz jugs?



 Tiffers, you're crazy. Tonight will be the first night that I am using the Destination Hydration. I'm kind of scared because I am not sectioning my hair before washing (I haven't been doing this since I started using the Silk Dreams line). I really hope it gives slip like the other ones.

I wasn't meaning this to be a Q&A thread but I am so happy that it turned out that way. I learn about a lot of great products from this board. Thank you kindly, Supergirl.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 16, 2011)

I love all the scents and love the variety. Although I love the smell of the Vanilla Silk, it'd be rather boring if everything had that smell.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna do it......noooooottttt...gonna do it....:skitzo:

*goes back to Silk Dreams site*....:skitzo:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Supergirl....i know you JUST got your business started but do you think you will offer larger sizes/pump bottles in the future? I LOVES me a pump bottle!!...less mess....well for me at least


----------



## Poranges (Aug 16, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm not gonna do it......noooooottttt...gonna do it....:skitzo:
> 
> *goes back to Silk Dreams site*....:skitzo:



DO IT. 100% worth it and the prices and fragances are exceptional. Yes, I am your local silk dreams pusher.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 16, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> Hey Ladies who've tried the Shea What! product, I am interested in hearing your thoughts on the scent. I noticed Anky said she would prefer one of the scents similar to Whip or Vanilla Silk. I have been wondering if a Shea based product should come with a sweeter scent. The current scent is a sweet lemony scent like a lemon pudding. I am interested in your thoughts.  I appreciate the feedback everyone is offering, even suggestions for new products to add to the line. It's cool. I already go to bed "dreaming" up new products.


 
If this lemon scent smells anything like a lemon cake with icing on top......I'M ON IT!!!!

I had a lemon/vanilla scented body lotion from BBW and i used it as slowly as possible bc i loved SO much how it smelled...if it smells more like a lemongrass-y scent....


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Supergirl I actually like the scents of Destination Hydration and Shea What! over Whip and Vanilla Silk. I wouldn't want those two to change.
> 
> BTW, Destination Hydration is my baby daddy. Will it be offered in bigger sizes? Like, maybe 64 oz jugs?



I'm planning to offer it in a 16oz. in the future. 



Angelicus said:


> Tiffers, you're crazy. Tonight will be the first night that I am using the Destination Hydration. I'm kind of scared because I am not sectioning my hair before washing (I haven't been doing this since I started using the Silk Dreams line). I really hope it gives slip like the other ones.
> 
> I wasn't meaning this to be a Q&A thread but I am so happy that it turned out that way. I learn about a lot of great products from this board. Thank you kindly, Supergirl.



Sorry! I did kind of do a mini-hijack, huh?  



SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Supergirl....i know you JUST got your business started but do you think you will offer larger sizes/pump bottles in the future? I LOVES me a pump bottle!!...less mess....well for me at least



For the products that are in jars, it would take some major work (like a miracle) to get those in bottles, because of their thickness!  Destination Hydration will come in a 16 oz. in the future. I never thought of a pump, but I see what you're saying. I always appreciated pumps at the height of my PJness. That might be something for me to think about.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been on every page on your site. Next week is a pay week and I have promised myself a regimen bundle!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, I've been too lazy to give a review, but I'll stop lazin' around and get to it. 

*Whip My Hair!*: 

When the directions say a little goes a long way, listen. I didn't.   I put about five globs of it on my head and once I started massaging it in, I was like "Oops"  It lathered up nicely and cleaned really well, but because I used too much, it wasn't as moisturizing as I'd like. I'll use way less the next time I use it. 

*Shea What!*: 

I really like the smell. It just glided onto my hair and softened it immediately when I rubbed it on. Let it marinate for a few hours before rinsing and my hair was soooo curly when I rinsed in the shower. Didn't have much slip, but my hair was very soft and moisturized.

I had a lot less breakage and shedding after using it, and my hair was definitely more elastic. Thumbs way up!

*Vanilla Silk Cream*:

This is my favorite of the two dc's so far. Like Shea What, this immediately softened and melted into my hair. I left this one on for hours, just like the SW, and when I rinsed, my hair was buttery soft. Detangling was easy peasy and I think this added to the elastity that I'd gotten from Shea What! Woot-woot! 

*Destination Hydration*: 

Oh, how I love thee. 

My hair ate this stuff right up. As soon as I put it on, I had to keep rubbing my hair like "Wait, it's still there, right?"  Left it on for the length of my shower and upon rinsing, my hair had turned into soft, silky, soft... basically everything you want your hair to be when you wash it! 

If Supergirl offered it in gallon sizes, I'd buy 10... and use 'em all up in a week. 

*Nourish*:

I used this to oil rinse and seal and it's definitely a keeper. This oil also aided in adding elasticity to my hair. It's pretty awesomesauce and I'll be ordering more verrah soon. I love that it has three ceramide oils in it and the texture is very light. I used it as a body oil and hubby loved it. *waggles eyebrows*

*Silky Soft Leave-In*:

I think it's safe to say that any conditioner in the Silk Dreams line will immediately soften and melt into your hair. Silky Soft is no exception to that law of physics.  Smells good and leaves my hair so soft and moisturized after a night of baggying.

*In conclusion*:

I've already added two more Destination Hydration, Shea What! Deux and Nourish to my cart. Just waiting on pay day. 

I will be stalking this and the other Silk Dreams thread to find out when the other products will be released because I NEED them in my life. *Need*. *Them*.

Fin.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 17, 2011)

tiffers you do absolutely NUTHIN' to help a girl resist the PJ-ism. NUTHIN'!! you just wrong man.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

bajandoc86  Dew eet! Give in to temptation...

oke: oke: oke:


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 17, 2011)

@Supergirl *When will you start offering the sample sizes?*


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if I want to use Shea What or Vanilla silk first..i'm leaning towards vanilla silk.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol @tiffers and her waggling eyebrows!....I was going to purchase an item last nite....but i'm gonna wait until next week(pay day) to buy one of the bundles.

Lawd...:skitzo:.. (i love that crazy smiley!)


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 18, 2011)

I used the *Vanilla Silk *as a moisturizer on dry hair last night.  I sectioned my hair for large twists and applied it to each section.  I took down my twists the morning and I have soft, fluffy hair.  My hair felt immediately moisturized when applying and I was happy to see that it remained moisturized overnight.

I used it sparingly on my hair and I'm happy to note that the scent isn't lingering or overpowering at all.  I like the scent but heavy lingering scents give me a headache.


----------



## january noir (Aug 20, 2011)

*Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream*
A++     Nuff said.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 20, 2011)

I gave in....and I might give in again come payday. Lawd have mercy on this poor PJ's soul!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

bajandoc86 Yaaaay! What'd ya get?


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Aug 21, 2011)

Supergirl, do you have any products that you would recommend for natural gals? 

I saw tiffers posted a review so I'm eyeing those specific products, but do you have any other recommendations (i.e. which bundle should i purchase)?


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 21, 2011)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Supergirl, do you have any products that you would recommend for natural gals?
> 
> I saw tiffers posted a review so I'm eyeing those specific , but do you have any other recommendations (i.e. which bundle should i purchase)?



Yes,  either Shea What! or Vanilla Silk. Also, in a few weeks, the hair butter and two moisturizing creams will be available. I'd recommend the hair butter  (Soft & Shiny Hair Butter) and/or the heavier of the two moisturizing creams (Creme de la Silk).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 21, 2011)

tiffers I got the conditioner bundle with Shea What!  Your reviews really sealed it for me. And did you see what Supergirl said above....a new product called Creme De La Silk! I'll be stalking the site till it's available fo' sho!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 *high five*

I'm bout to be aaaaall over that Creme de la Silk! I seriously can't wait! I keep checking daily to see if the new stuff is there... even though Supergirl said they won't be out for the next couple of weeks. 

Man, I can't wait till payday. I already have my cart full o' goodies, just need the funds.


----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2011)

I've used these products twice now and I'm really lovin' 'em. 
I'm mad that I didn't get the leave-in.  That will be in my next order.  In the meantime, I'm going to use my Salerm B5 leave-in.  I have a whole tube in my cabinet.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

I have enjoyed everything about the SDH line. Tonight I used the Whip My Hair cleansing cream. My cowashing skills are lacking. I normally cowash and have tangles galore. Tonight I felt my situation wouldn't be any different but I was determined to check out the product and see what it was about. I have low porosity so I rinsed my hair really well and cowashed. My hair felt soft upon rinsing. I cowashed a second time and my hair felt even better. I air dried with ease and without tangles. I recently got a nice trim up so my well manicured ends helped this go over well also. This product (Whip My Hair) and product line definitely gets a thumbs up from me. Before tonight, I've never cowashed without issues and I've even used/tried WEN which resulted in tangles. I am thoroughly impressed with Whip My Hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 29, 2011)

* Review: Destination Hydration Miracle Moisturizing Conditioner
Light Moisturizing Conditioner 8oz.*

1. The first time I used this conditioner, it didn't stand much of a chance, as I had used mayonnaise as a pre-treatment. Mayo gets my hair pretty hard so I wasn't expecting the light moisturizing conditioner to work... but I wanted to try it so bad!

I clarified with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (doctored-up with tea-tree oil), shampooed with Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream  and then used the Destination Hydration. My hair didn't like it at all after my mayo treatment, so I had to follow-up with Shea What! Therapeutic Conditioning Masque  My hair felt a lot better after that.

2. Ok, so I wanted to give this conditioner another chance since I paid $8.00 for it. The next week, I just washed with Whip My Hair, then conditioned with the Destination Hydration. It has a very light, fresh scent-- like a flower, or some type of fruit candy that I can't put my finger on. Yay, this time I got slip and softness. My new growth was curling up which made it kind of hard to keep it in a ponytail. If I was air-drying my hair straight, my hair would have LOVED this. Unfortunately, I had to slick it in a dumb bun. I can't wait to co-wash with this stuff. 

This Conditioner only gets 1 thumb up  because although it smells divine, gives slip, and awesome for stuff like daily/co-washing, I like to deep condition my hair every time I wash it, I don't have room for it in my regimen.

----
In other news, I just used Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream, Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, and the Leave-in Conditioner by Silk Dreams, and here we go again... I can't stop playing in my hair. If I were buying items from this line for the first time, I would recommend those three products. Shea What! too... I think my hair likes that one the most but I like the smell of WMH and VSC more.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 29, 2011)

Great reviews. I was just browsing the website yesterday. I'll have to order a bundle some time next month.


----------



## Poranges (Sep 3, 2011)

The remainder of my product reviews:

*DESTINATION HYDRATION has skyrocketed to super staple status. I'm going to need Supergirl to get on those bigger sizes ASAP*

Vanilla Silk DC: This is now my staple moisturizing DC. Smells nice, goes on easy, it's not too thick and globby which to me makes things disgusting to apply but it's not thin and runny either, won't run down your neck/face. My hair was SO shiny and the elasticity is simply mind boggling. As usual my hair just combed through in the shower w/ minimal hair loss.

Shea What DC: Didn't like this as much as the vanilla silk but it is still a good DC. Smells nice, detangles fairly well and leaves hair SHINY and bouncy. I would buy again when she has sales, unlike the vanilla silk which I would buy whenever I run out. 

Thanks for the awesome products!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 13, 2011)

After reading these reviews, I think my next hair product order will be with Silk Dreams.  I cant wait 'till new products come out though...


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 22, 2011)

*Update:* I have been using Silk Dreams products exclusively for about a month and a half. The results are amazing and I will remain consistent with a Silk Dreams regimen. I think what is setting this product line apart from the other independent brands that I have tried is that everything is so moisturizing (and the fact that the shampoos have schizophrenia, they think they're conditioners too).

The con is that I can't stop touching my hair. :ahwell:

I brought some of her products with me to church, we couldn't stop sniffing them lol. One church member said, "Maybe I should give those products a try. I've been thinking about using more natural stuff in my hair." 

I will post more reviews on my LHCF blog and also in this thread. I have honestly not loved a complete product line before until now. Former Feature of the Month Stamp of Approval!


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Silk Dreams Go Moist - Moisturizing Shampoo Review*

*Silk Dreams Go Moist - Moisturizing Shampoo 8 oz. Review*
Cost: $8.00 

*It's a HIT!!!​*
*Pros:*Great bargain for the money;Only need to use a little.
*Cons:* The poor shampoo has schizophrenia and believes it's a conditioner. 

For you people begging this seller to have a shampoo that suds up, this shampoo is definitely for you. It makes a ton of suds and it smells so GOOD! _Scent:_ I can't really describe the scent. It definitely smells edible. Kind of like a flower or candy... it isn't overbearing. The way that it makes my hair feel is AWESOME. You will not need a conditioner after using this shampoo... but the line has some really high quality conditioners so I use them anyway. 

_Consistency: _ It's a more traditional shampoo than the "Whip My Hair Conditioner." It has a pearlesent, milky consistency with viscosity like condensed milk. I only needed to use a little bit and my whole hair started foaming up. I was kind of scared because most foamy conditioners leave my hair stripped-- my hair felt so good, clean and MOISTURIZED when I rinsed it out! 

Remember how wonderful SoftSheen Breakthru used to be? It gave that clean feeling without leaving the hair stripped, while at the same time being moisturizing and strengthening? Well this shampoo works better than that. 

This shampoo definitely exceeded my expectations as all Silk Dreams Products do!

I gladly give it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Silk Dreams Waterfalls Silk Hydrating Spritz Review*

*Waterfalls Silk Hydrating Spritz Spray Moisturizer 8oz. Review*
_Cost:_ $14.00

_Pros:_ The ingredient listing is amazing; can be used on wet or dry hair and leaves the hair soft and swing-a-matic. You can really let your SOULLLLL GLOOOO out on this one. LOVE IT!
_Cons:_ Price, Smell (I'm a vanilla kind of gal and this is a citrus-y one)

I can't believe I found something to replace S-Curl after all these years. I am actually in awe and shock about this one because my hair does not like watery leave-in conditioners and moisturizers.  However my hair is drinking this up. It is really moisturizing and the ingredients are top notch: There's a ton of glucose/sugar products in it-- not sure if that has anything to do to why this stuff is making my hair go crazy in love with it.... I'm thinking that's the reason for the killer price tag on it. No lie, it's worth the money, though. 

_Consistency:_ Watery consistency - product comes out in an awesome, light mist. 

_How I use: _I've been using it two ways: immediately after applying leave-in right before I roller set, and before bedtime-- before wrapping or before putting on my scarf. 

This is an EXCELLENT daily moisturizer for people that think that S-Curl No-Drip is too heavy. It doesn't weigh my hair down, even when I wear it straight. I like the bottle that it comes in because the product comes out in a fine mist. 

The only thing I didn't care too much for was the smell. I love all things vanilla, coconut, flowers, and rain. This one had an orange, fresh essence to it. It smells great-- I'm just spoiled. However, I do like that the smell is not overbearing. When I read "Waterfalls" I thought it would smell like "Renuzit After the Rain Spray"  It still gets a THUMB UP BABY!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Silk Dreams Creme de la Silk Thick Moisturizer Review*

*Creme de ls Silk Thick Moisturizer 4oz. Review*
Cost $12.00

OH. EM. GEE. You need this in your life! YES YOU DO! YESSSSS!

_Pros: _SMELL: like an almond cookie, waiting to be savored; moisturizing; doubles as a body moisturizer; awesome ingredient listing; great for twistouts, braidouts, natural styles and even for doobies/wraps

_Cons:_ What cons?  Ok seriously, this may be too thick for the relaxed ladies that like to wear their hair bone straight on a daily basis. People like that need Silk Dreams Satin Smooth Hair Cream.

_Consistency:_ Thick and rich. It is whipped up to perfection and you only need a little for your hair. My hair eats this stuff up and this 4 oz jar is going to last a long time. 
This is is one of the best products in the entire Silk Dreams Line. It's getting late so I can't go on and on and on about how wonderful this product is. It has a TON of uses. 

Natural ladies: *YOU NEED THIS IN YOUR LIFE.*Your twist-outs will never be the same. You will want to eat your hair. People will follow you because your hair and skin will smell so good. 

Relaxed ladies: *YOU TOO NEED THIS IN YOUR LIFE: *This stuff is like a delicious souflee and people will want to eat you and your hair when they see you. 

I've been using this as an all over moisturizer too-- a cuticle butter and a night time foot moisturizer. A little goes a long way. And my skin hasn't felt better. It has a lot of fat, coconut milk, and a small amount of silk protein.

I wish Silk Dreams was a man so I could marry him and have his baby. *TIS ALL!* 5 thumbs up to the creator of this awesome product! 
​


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 4, 2011)

omg thank u so much for these reviews


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 4, 2011)

Angelicus
how are u still liking the leave-in? have u used it for a rollerset?
just wondering what u thought of it after long term use


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 4, 2011)

poochie167 said:


> how are u still liking the leave-in? have u used it for a rollerset?
> just wondering what u thought of it after long term use



poochie167 Yes, I frigging love that leave-in. I use it every single time that I rollerset. It really is good quality and worth every penny.

However, I have been cheating on it. With... *drumroll*

Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Rich Moisture Treatment. *AKA: HOMER. SIMPSON. DROOL. *

OMG I used this for my my last two roller sets and my hair is more swing-a-matic than ever. I did faint and have hair-in-hand-itis with it. Don't use this as a leave-in conditioner unless you want to die and go to heaven. Homer. Simpson. Drool.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ well woot woot.
i think i'll be buying the Vanilla silk Dc...along with the leave-in. i'm sold


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 5, 2011)

Angelicus; I got my first Silk Dreams order last week (Whip my Hair, Vanilla Silk and Silky Leave-In) and yesterday placed an order for waterfalls and today placed an order for smooth as satin, although I'm going to get Creme de la silk whether I can change it or not. Your reviews have me SO. DAMN. HYPE!! I'm relaxed as well, and the way you described the products and what they did for your hair is what my hair has desperately been needing! 

I'm also going to try the Vanilla Silk as a leave-in. I'm glad this line is getting superb reviews, because the price is right and considering that the owner/creator is a member of LHCF makes it all the more better. She knows what we need and listens to what we want.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2011)

Welp, this thread sold me - I'm ordering a bundle 

You ladies know how to review.. golllly.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 31, 2011)

Texlaxed, BSL. Wear my hair straight in some form 80% of the time.

*Creme de la Silk*

It smells A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. Like a cherry soda. The texture is smooth and creamy. Soooo yummy. Not too light or heavy and thankfully it doesn't have that 'wet' feel which I despise. I take a dab nightly and apply to my ends, just a little bit is key. This is one product where a little REALLY goes a long way. This jar is going to last me forever.

Overall Rating: A+


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh @Poranges you must have supernatural abilities cuz I was just thinking today I need to try out some Creme de la Silk   Is it  good for doing an overnight set for a braid-out/knot-out?

ETA: Wait.. I just scrolled up and saw Angelicus' review


----------



## january noir (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ One of my favs from this line.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 31, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Oh my gosh @Poranges you must have supernatural abilities cuz I was just thinking today I need to try out some Creme de la Silk   Is it  good for doing an overnight set for a braid-out/knot-out?
> 
> ETA: Wait.. I just scrolled up and saw Angelicus' review



I haven't tried it for a braidout but I wouldn't. I have fine strands and it would weigh my hair down. My holy grail for braidouts is Shescentit Coco Creme LI.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Silk Dreams Go Moist - Moisturizing Shampoo Review*



Angelicus said:


> *Silk Dreams Go Moist - Moisturizing Shampoo 8 oz. Review*
> Cost: $8.00
> 
> *It's a HIT!!!​*
> ...




This really got my attention.  This is the best poo ever. I love it!  I still have some and looking for a replacement.  OMG!  THANK YOU , THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!  I really didn't think it was possible.  To think i just bought CON argan oil poo.  I can't wait to try this and the rest of Supergirl products


----------



## Queenmickie (May 7, 2012)

I finally did it. I purchased a few Silk Dreams products. I couldn't decide so I wrote in and asked for recommendations. Their customer service was a delight. I went with Whip My Hair, Vanilla Silk and the Wheat Germ Butter conditioner she suggested would be great for my new growth when deep in my stretch.

I can't wait for my goodies to get here!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 14, 2012)

Im about to place my first order what should I get????


----------



## Philippians413 (May 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im about to place my first order what should I get????


 
Vanilla Silk Cream hands down! This is my #1 DC.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks And what about a moisturizer; im 4c natural????tia


----------



## hair4today (May 17, 2012)

Supergirl, I finally got around to using Destination Hydration that I purchased when you launched last year (yeah I know but had a lot stuff to use up first) anyhow my hair fell straight in love with DH so I hurried to your site to see about ordering another bottle but can't seem to find it anywhere. Has it been discontinued, please Pls say it ain't so?


----------



## Philippians413 (May 17, 2012)

hair4today I asked that question earlier and thankfully it isn't discontinued, just out of stock.


----------



## hair4today (May 17, 2012)

Philippians413, whew thank you soooo much. Honestly that conditioner is amazing. I can't get over how soft and silky my hair feels. I used it to co-wash and wow the tangles just melted. I'm going to try it again this weekend and if I get the same result, DH will definitely move to holy grail status.


----------



## Philippians413 (May 17, 2012)

It really is! I only have half a bottle left and I was nervous as heck thinking it was discontinued. It's definitely on my HG list.


----------



## SamandI (May 19, 2012)

Vanilla silk is a must. And buy the big jar. You'll use it. I'm not loving the leave in though. And I'm still not sure how best to use cream de la silk.
The pre is great too!


----------



## Supergirl (May 19, 2012)

Hi hair4today

It isn't discontinued, just out of stock. The formulation is a little different than the one you purchased when I first opened, just fyi


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, It’s been a while since I’ve been on LHCF but I have been using Silk Dreams exclusively since I’ve been gone. I have used so many of their products and if you haven’t tried them, what are you waiting for?! This stuff is amazing and it has my hair so strong and soft! Read on and go to http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com to see what’s up! 

*Shea What Deux Conditioner 8 oz. 10.00 *​
*Pros:* Smells great, good thick viscosity, SLIP,
*Cons: *I’m sorry, there are just no cons that I can find.  

I love this lemon cookie-smelling goodness called Shea What Deux!  This conditioner is best used after a protein conditioner. It makes the hair soft, shiny, easy to comb through. It’s just all around awesome. No protein in it—and I am perfectly okay with that! I really like that the conditioner has no cones and is PACKED with moisturizing and softening ingredients: coconut milk, shea butter, silk amino acids, lactic acid, and more! I enjoy steaming with this product for 10 minutes, then rinsing. This product definitely deserves two thumbs up!  

---

*Mocha Silk Infusion 8 oz. $12.00*​*Good news:* Ingredient listing, smell, whipped mousse consistency.
*Bad news:* Sorry, none. No bad news.

This is the *ultimate *protein conditioner for me. I don’t even bother using mayonnaise anymore. The smell of this conditioner is truly heavenly: coffee with cocoa undertones… a HIT in my book.  And the ingredients, wow! Jojoba oil, Coffee butter, Cocoa Powder, among other goodies are in here! I wake up in the middle of the night to sniff this stuff! 

I usually steam with this conditioner too for about 10-30 minutes and follow up with Shea What Deux Conditioner, but the other day I did an experiment to find if it would be effective by itself. I usually do 28934294 different steps before deep conditioning (clarify, moisturizing shampoo) but this time I clarified with Suave Clarifying Shampoo then immediately steamed with Mocha Silk Infusion for 20 minutes. While rinsing out this delicious conditioner, I had slip, strength, and moisture! I didn’t _need _to follow-up with a moisturizing conditioner like I had been doing. I still may follow-up with one occasionally but it definitely isn’t necessary.

After roller setting with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream and air-drying, my hair was so strong yet supple! I did some serious hair tossing at church! This conditioner definitely deserves two thumbs up! 

I'll try to post more reviews tomorrow, but just know you can count on Silk Dreams to give the hair real moisture, not the fake “cone-y” feel of moisture.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Angelicus I also love her line. may I ask if you stock up on her products or do you buy as you use im asking because of the shelf life. Have you ever had any of her products for more than 6-8 months?tia


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 2, 2012)

The moisturizers and butters last a long time... Much more than six months.

I still have and use all the butters and I think it's been well past 8 months. The only one that smells slightly different is Creme de la Silk. I love it but it is taking me a while to finish, considering that I bought all of her special care items.

The shampoos and conditioners don't last long at my house, lol, about 3 months. I wash 2x a week. 

Honestly I don't worry about shelf life and purchase stuff from the site 3 to 4x a year. Hth.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Im so excited to order these products.  The pricing is awesome.


----------



## InBloom (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to place an order for general purposes...


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm praying that there is a sale soon... I really, really want to try these products! My wishlist is:
Wheat germ conditioner
Vanilla silk dream
Mocha silk infusion
Nourish oil
Shea what
Almond Buttercreme


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Le sigh, so last night I used the Mocha Silk Hair Milk after not using it for a few months (been using Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner as a leave-in).

Oh.

my.

gudness. 

I played in my hair for 3 hours.  Don't judge me.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my products today!  Go Moist shampoo, Whip my Hair and Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream... Gonna DC tonight and post in the DDDC thread.


----------



## dmples2 (Aug 15, 2012)

*I Looooove this product line! I am in love with the Wheat germ butter conditioner. I use it as a leave-in and it makes my new growth feel like butter! I am transitioning and it makes it so much easier to comb my new growth. This is definitely a staple product along with the Vanilla Silk dream conditioner. I am going to try Destination Hydration and her almond butter next.*


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 16, 2012)

I just got destination hydration silk and crime de la silk. It came on my wash day.  can't wait to try them out. I wanna eat it it smells so good!


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 26, 2012)

Repost: I have a friend to whom I introduced Silk Dreams. She loves the stuff. Here is a note she sent me on Facebook:


> I found a customer for silk dreams! I'm so so amazed by the progress my hair made and how it got healthier in on snap of a finger
> 
> I'm definitely in love, my mocha silk hair milk almost all gone! o yea, great products.
> 
> ...



WOW. We even got the hair dresser on to Silk Dreams...

In other news... today, I co-hosted a hair party with about 15 church members. One of the prizes given away was samples of Silk Dreams... a set of 9 sample products was given to one lucky person! I think she's going to be hooked... she already requested the Silk Dreams website.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 26, 2012)

Angelicus said:


> Repost: I have a friend to whom I introduced Silk Dreams. She loves the stuff. Here is a note she sent me on Facebook:
> 
> 
> WOW. We even got the hair dresser on to Silk Dreams...
> ...



She needs to hire you! You are pimping HARD for this line. I like it too!


----------



## vevster (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't know Supergirl had a line...good for her!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd like to give my review.....

1) *Go Moist Moisture Shampoo - *this shampoo gently cleanses my hair. I lathered 3 times with this shampoo, and my hair was cleaned and moisturized. Go Moist will definitely replace WEN and my other shampoos. 

2) *Shea What* - I liked this conditioner because it strengthens and moisturize. Strength and Moisture is a must for relaxed hair. After my DC my hair felt strong while wet. Shea What will replace my beloved Joico Kpak Intense Hydrator. Also, I can skip the Aphogee 2 min keratin process when using Shea What.  

3) *Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner* - absolutely love it!!!! I used this as my leave in and it is truly moisturizing. I also use this on my edges for a sleek hairline. This conditioner will replace my NTM leave in. 

I was impressed with my products and my hair let me know it. During my rollerset I did not have to rewet my hair. My hair was moisturized and strong as I rolled each section. 

Also, I can air-dry with this combination of Silk Dream products and my hair will be smooth and silky.

I went to my stylist for a trim and she commented on how good my hair looked and felt.

Silk Dreams rock.... I will be using Silk Dreams exclusively once I finish up my other products.

Supergirl your products are awesome!!!! A lot of healthy heads will be swingin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2012)

PinkPebbles

Very Nice Review Ms. PinkP

Did you get anything during the Sale? Thur/Friday?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PinkPebbles
> 
> Very Nice Review Ms. PinkP
> 
> Did you get anything during the Sale? Thur/Friday?


 

IDareT'sHair thanks.


I did not get anything during the sale. I'd like to use up my other products before I buy anything else.

I know you probably bought some goods for the whole community.... so make sure you give a review!!!!

I'd like to know about the silk infusion which is next on my list.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 1, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> I'd like to give my review.....
> 
> 1) *Go Moist Moisture Shampoo - *this shampoo gently cleanses my hair. I lathered 3 times with this shampoo, and my hair was cleaned and moisturized. Go Moist will definitely replace WEN and my other shampoos.
> 
> ...



Thanks PP! I don't rollerset often these days, but a I did a couple of weeks ago and had used Wheat Germ Butter as the leave-in and my my my, I got a wonderful, deliciously soft and moist rollerset!  So I think you picked the right leave-in for rollersetting.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 21, 2012)

*Review - Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner - $12.00 USD​*
TWO THUMBS UP! 
*Pros:* Slip, chocolate smell, consistency, full of fat! 
*Cons:* Price-- I consider Silk Dreams to be the creme de la creme of all boutique hair products so this is no issue for me.

I am under the dryer at the moment after using Chocolate Bliss Conditioner. Great conditioner-- the chocolate smell is intense but fades after rinsing. It has the consistency of chocolate pudding, looks like chocolate pudding, shoot, it might even taste like chocolate pudding since it has agave nectar in it  Don't judge me! 

Anyhoo, I had good slip with the product, very moisturizing. It feels like a conditioner that contains silicones, however Chocolate Bliss is silicone-free. This may not be for coconut oil haters-- it has a lot of coconut oil in it!

My hair loves all of Silk Dreams conditioners and this one was no exception! 

Regimen today:
Clarify w/ Suave Naturals Clarifying Shampoo.
Pre-condition with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream.
Apply Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner and left on for 30 minutes.
Rinsed and set with Motions Foam Lotion.
Apply Silk Dreams Nourish Dreamy Decadence to completed style for shine.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 21, 2012)

ive been sleeping in VS twice a week


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 21, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I used the nourish oil, wrapped my hair and slept w it overnight...my hair was BLINGING the next day... Now I don't use any other oil or serum bc this is the one that has given me the best results and a little goes a very very long way!!


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 29, 2012)

I gave my silicone-based serum away and replaced them with Silk Dreams Oil-based products. Before flat ironing ny new growth, I apply a tiny amount of PRE to my hair. After flat ironing I smooth it all down with two drops of the nourish oil. Smells like cafe au lait!

I need to do more reviews on her new items. This is a great product line.

Sent from my phone using LHCF App.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

My latest Silk Dreams order Shipped:

x2 Avocado Pudding
x2 Chocolate Bliss
x2 Wheat Germ

Adding to my SD Stash.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 29, 2012)

I really would like to try this product line especially for DC's but shipping to Canada is too expensive..


----------



## belleama (Oct 7, 2012)

Anymore reviews on the new spa line? I really want to order some stuff soon.


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, I have tried all three conditioners from the spa line. They are all extremely good. Extremely. I will try to make more detailed reviews (some are in the Vendor thread) but the best one, in my humble opinion, is the Smoothing Conditioner. 

It was really hard to choose a favorite one, considering that the Avocado one gave me really good sheen, shine, and body. The chocolate one... Well to be honest, I wasn't expecting it to be good but it was SO SO SO good. 

Poor Supergirl turned me into a addict... an addict dreaming in silk


----------



## belleama (Oct 7, 2012)

How was the soothing conditioner? I'm really ready to hit "submit."


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 7, 2012)

belleama said:


> How was the soothing conditioner? I'm really ready to hit "submit."


This was my first impression (vendor thread):



Angelicus said:


> Would everyone please go and purchase the Soothing Conditioner, aka Peppermint Patty?
> 
> It feels like whipped up happiness. My hair and scalp felt so cool and refreshed. The first time I used it, I air-dried afterwards and my hair was SO soft! I promised to use it for my next roller set. It is a perfect conditioner. Thank you Supergirl. Soon I will post a full review in the main forum.



It has a whipped up texture, with just the right amount of peppermint oil... it does not burn. It is more cooling than tingling. The hair dries very soft. I deep conditioned with it for an hour last night then roller set my hair. My hair feels very soft to the point where I had to put it in a ponytail so that I could stop playing with it. I hope that helps! (HTH).


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 7, 2012)

Of only this line had a holding product I could use the line exclusively


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm buying all my Xmas gifts from SD (for girls only of course)


----------



## belleama (Oct 7, 2012)

Okay I just placed my order but I didn't order the soothing conditioner.  I'm already addicted to SD products but I don't want to have to carry too much with me when I leave for Afghan in a few weeks. But I'll definitely order some when I get there.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who is completely natural who uses this product line?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Love718 (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep going on the site filling up my cart but never go through with it... I see the wonderful reviews but i bought so many things to try already and my head in boxbraids so dont think im ready to purchase yet thats what my brain is telling me but my debit card is over on my desk calling my name


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Is there anyone who is completely natural who uses this product line?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I am. I specifically use the dc, sealing butter aaliyah's blessing and the mocha hair milk. I plan on trying more once the BF sale rolls around. 

My hair is low to medium po, very dense and thirsty. It responses well to all the products I have tried especially the DC. I am trying to stretch it out, but I could use it weekly and my hair would be happy. It all absorbs into my hair, leaves behind lasting moisture and a great smell


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello. I only came in to mention how much I love the line. 

My last hair do consisted of washing with Go Moist Shampoo, followed by deep conditioning with Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream. I rinsed and used Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (new formula) as a leave-in. The new formula works exactly like the old formula.

I usually roller set my hair but since I have a ton of new growth, I was too lazy and just let it air dry. Then, I rubbed a small amount of Silk Dreams PRE to my new growth and flat ironed my hair. This was my first time flat ironing my hair without roller setting in at least 6 months.

I absolutely loved the results even though I had to cut 3 inches from the right side of my head  (my hair on the left side grows very slowly). After the cut, a lot of people complimented me on my hair, saying that it grew. "No, actually, I just cut three inches of hair this morning." lol

Anyway, my hair feels great. I am ride or die Silk Dreams!


----------



## Toy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have finally jumped on the silk dreams bandwagon..I've  only tried 1 of her products the Creme de la silk and its smells amazing and my hair loves it can't wait to try more.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just finished my VS DC: ( I'll be stocking up when bf roles around


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2012)

i waaaaaaaaaant my conditionerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. waaaaaaaaaaaaah lol

im eager to try the vanilla silk that i ordered.  cant wait til it gets here.  im more excited to SMELL it than anything.  vanilla scents are my favorite. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2012)

Indifferent about the moisture DC... had high hopes but it works just OK for my hair... Trying to get rid of the second jar.....


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 30, 2012)

okay...

just rinsed my vanilla silk dc out.  ohhhh me oh, oh my ohhhh.  me likeeey.  

what i did was

i condition washed with vo5 shea cashmere, then added the vanilla silk to my hair (hair is in braids).  i let it marinate on my head for about an hour with no heat, then i added a little more of the conditioner to the ends and then "sealed" it with extra virgin olive oil and went under the dryer for about 20 or 30 minutes.  got out from under the dryer and let it sit again for about an hour and a half while i laid around in my bed being lazy.  

rinsed with lukewarm water...felt soooo niiiiiiice.  

im also trying it as a leave-in because i did read in the vendor thread that it can be used as a leave-in.  hopefully i like it that way, too.  

also, im usually pretty heavy handed with products.  i hardly scraped the top of the jar on this.  but maybe it's just because i have braids in my hair? hahaha.  id probably be halfway done with the jar if i had loose hair.  

((hugs it))


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 2, 2012)

Toy said:
			
		

> I have finally jumped on the silk dreams bandwagon..I've  only tried 1 of her products the Creme de la silk and its smells amazing and my hair loves it can't wait to try more.



Toy how do you use it? I have it but I'm unsure of how to use it


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 2, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> okay...
> 
> just rinsed my vanilla silk dc out.  ohhhh me oh, oh my ohhhh.  me likeeey.
> 
> ...



Tell us how you liked it as a leave in I use it to seal my ends sometimes


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 2, 2012)

i didnt really love it as a leave-in.  i think i prefer it as just a regular dc.


----------



## Toy (Nov 2, 2012)

sharifehf,I use it as a moisturizer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 27, 2012)

Random Silk Thought: I can stretch relaxers forever from using the product line. I don't think that is a problem but sometimes I forget about relaxing my hair. I finally feel like I don't *have* to relax my hair to get it straight. That is a definite "pro" to using Silk Dreams.

I enjoy pampering myself. The Spa line, however, is making me forget that Vanilla Silk exists...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 27, 2012)

^^You gotta be more specific.  LOL  Which products?


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh sorry gorgeoushair. Today I used the following:

Go Moist Shampoo
Mocha Silk Infusion (30 min)
Smoothing Conditioner (20 min)
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (leave in).

Once again I can't stop playing in my hair. Again, I can't really say which spa conditioner is better than the others, as they are all really good. Now I love Vanilla Silk, don't get me wrong... but I love the switch-ups I can do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

Will use either Avocado Pudding or Chocolate Bliss tonight under Steamer.


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2012)

*been eyeing this thread for MONTHS and going through the site for just as long. I think today is the day!  I just ordered wheat germ butter conditioner, nourish oil, vanilla silk cream,and almond butter cream. can't wait to try these! *


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna try my mocha silk and avocado pudding


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 24, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I am. I specifically use the dc, sealing butter aaliyah's blessing and the mocha hair milk. I plan on trying more once the BF sale rolls around.
> 
> My hair is low to medium po, very dense and thirsty. It responses well to all the products I have tried especially the DC. I am trying to stretch it out, but I could use it weekly and my hair would be happy. It all absorbs into my hair, leaves behind lasting moisture and a great smell




My hair has the same properties, which DC did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> My hair has the same properties, which DC did you use?



Hi.

I used the silk dreams, vanilla silk. I really like it. Have you tried it?


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 26, 2012)

Dang crack products. Used them again today and my hair is married to the line. Today I did my usual protein+moisture regimen, steaming with Vanilla Silk for 20 minutes. WOW! the rattail comb slid through my hair effortlessly, as usual. Love this line!

I apologize for not posting separate reviews for each product that I try. However, I would like to mention that the products are still superior and I use them exclusively (with the exception of clarifying shampoo and additional Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion). 

I am interested in when the line is going to start selling the serum that was mentioned in another thread.

Even though I have 1/4 full containers, I still need to make a list of what to get for my next order in February:

Shea What (y'all sleep on this one but this one is better than VS)
Mocha Silk Infusion
Avocado Pudding
Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadance (OMG the smell of this is YUMMY. Cafe au lait!)
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (I use this as a leave-in and even though I have 40% left, you could never have too much of this, hee hee  ) 

hm... I think that's all I need.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 17, 2013)

^^What steamer do you have?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Placed my order today, couldn't take waiting any longer, I ordered the 8oz Vanilla Silk Condish and Satin Smooth Hair Cream.  I have a feeling im going to regret not getting the 16oz size.  I'm dying to try this line after reading the excellent reviews.  Im like a junkie waiting for a fix, cant wait to try the conditioner.


----------



## LaFat (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any reviews of the avocado pudding conditioner. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 10, 2013)

LaFat said:


> I haven't seen any reviews of the avocado pudding conditioner. Has anyone tried it?



Yes, I think I posted a review in the other thread: 


> I really like the new avocado pudding. I wasn't expecting It to work well, Because when I rinsed it out my hair felt normal.
> 
> Well after my hair dried it was so supple and smooth. I couldn't stop playing in my hair, especially the new growth. The curls 'popped' if that term makes sense. Full of body.



The conditioner has a neutral/fruity smell. It does exactly what the label says-- it smooths down my new growth. The line has a lot of conditioners and I honestly cannot say which conditioner is best, but my hair LOVES this stuff. A little goes a long way too. I only have a teeny tiny bit left and I am saving it for when my hair gets a ton of new growth. 

It's good to use for steaming, too! Try it. 

Check out my blog too for all the other ones I use.

*ETA:* gorgeoushair , I don't have a steamer-- I use a wet, hot turban over my conditioned hair and then sit under the dryer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered 2 silk Dreams VS moisture DC's!!!!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 10, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Just ordered 2 silk Dreams VS moisture DC's!!!!



You wont regret it.  My only regret is not getting the 16ozs but actually didnt have to use a lot so im sure this jar will last me almost a month.  Im going to try the shampoo next and get the Chocolate Conditioner.  All in all im very pleased with the results and the price is affordable too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 11, 2013)

tomnikids3 said:


> You wont regret it.  My only regret is not getting the 16ozs but actually didnt have to use a lot so im sure this jar will last me almost a month.  Im going to try the shampoo next and get the Chocolate Conditioner.  All in all im very pleased with the results and the price is affordable too.



This is my 3rd time ordering from her. I love her DC, I really have to get around to trying her other products. But tomorrow's my birthday so maybe I'll place another order as a present to myself


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 11, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> This is my 3rd time ordering from her. I love her DC, I really have to get around to trying her other products. But tomorrow's my birthday so maybe I'll place another order as a present to myself



Im going to order more this week myself.  Have you tried the shampoo?  If so what did you think?  I have been using the WEN 613 and while i really like it its pricey and i always run out when my funds are low. LOL


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it safe to say that there is vday sale info on my blog for my friends? I sure hope so.

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> Is it safe to say that there is vday sale info on my blog for my friends? I sure hope so.
> 
> Sent from my LHCF App.



Yikes the Jig is up!!!  

Im in there like swimwear on vday


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 11, 2013)

tomnikids3 said:


> Im going to order more this week myself.  Have you tried the shampoo?  If so what did you think?  I have been using the WEN 613 and while i really like it its pricey and i always run out when my funds are low. LOL



Never tried the poo but I plan on it!


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the discount Supergirl!

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 30, 2013)

I have been using the new End-tegrity Ends Serum and haven't had the time to post an honest review, but since I'm under the dryer right now, I got a little time *Sweet Brown Voice.*

*End-tegrity Ends Serum   Price:	$12.00*

*Ingredients:* Avocado oil, Grapeseed Oil, Coconut Oil, Peach Kernel Oil, Squalene (Olive), Vitamin E.

*Pros:* Does what it said it would do: protects ends while I wear my hair out or when I wear it in a protective style. Delicious lemon/lime scent. Great for flat ironing. The small bottle will last forever. It really thinks it's a serum. Washes out easily, not sticky like other serums.

*Cons: *The small bottle costs $12.00. There is no mention of the bottle size on the site, I believe it may be 2 fl. oz. at the most.  You'll play in your hair all day because it'll feel so good (which may cause split ends). 

I was a bit reluctant to use the product because I am a fan of vanilla based smells (vanilla frosting, oatmeal cookies, butterscotch, etc.). So I finally broke down and used the product, along with other fruity smelling stuff.

Well dang. It's good! I put it only on my ends and my new growth (for flat ironing) and it had my hair looking fly. I started using it more often and while I don't contribute it to making my ends healthier, it sure is helping prevent split ends. I even add it to the ends of my ponytail before rolling it in a bun.

I attached a recent picture of me after flat ironing (almost 4 months post-relaxer). I played in my hair all day. I will definitely be switching between the PRE and the End-tegrity Ends Serum for wearing my hair down. 

It gets One Thumb Up  because of the price... must be that peach oil that's making it so high, lol. Don't know, don't care, I love it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^^Thanks for the serum review. For that price I think I will  contuine to mix my own oils.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 31, 2013)

Angelicus thanks for the reviews...keep them coming!

I like the ingredients in the serum so I will definitely try it. And I have the Avocado Pudding Conditioner on my list as well!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 18, 2013)

Just ordered several products for my mom's fine hair as recommended in The Original Fine Hair Thread 2013. Hopefully she likes them if not I'm definitely having her send them to me!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 18, 2013)

Angelicus

You making me miss my relaxed hair


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 30, 2013)

Update: I am still loving Silk Dreams. I wanted to switch things up buy trying some different products. After using the other products just one time, my hair looked dull and dry.  

I am thinking that it was all the silicones in the products that I was using. I immediately went back to Silk Dreams and my hair was silky and shiny all over again. I am four months post-relaxer again and really don't need to relax if I don't want to... wow, love this stuff!  

A note on porosity: I have not needed to use Porosity Control conditioner since I started using Silk Dreams. This may have something to do with the products not having silicones.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> Update: I am still loving Silk Dreams. I wanted to switch things up buy trying some different products. After using the other products just one time, my hair looked dull and dry.
> 
> I am thinking that it was all the silicones in the products that I was using. I immediately went back to Silk Dreams and my hair was silky and shiny all over again. I am four months post-relaxer again and really don't need to relax if I don't want to... wow, love this stuff!
> 
> A note on porosity: I have not needed to use Porosity Control conditioner since I started using Silk Dreams. This may have something to do with the products not having silicones.



The only other product I can use is Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. No other conditioners work as well on my hair and Silk Dreams is the only product that leaves me with lasting shine. Im cool with that. I really only prefer to have two staple lines with each acting as back-up for each other. The Vanilla Silk has become my favorite DC because I finally learned how to use it: with heat and not steam. For me, with steam, it just never works out well. Thats why I alternate between lines because I like my steamer too much to neglect it.

I also noticed that silicones cause my hair to chip and it wasnt until I started using Silk Dreams that I began to realize that. Cones in my DC's break my hair, while water soluble cones in my sealers do not. 

I still use PC after using the Vanilla Silk, but I think its more out of habit then just needing it. I may give it up soon.


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2013)

Pssst...mothers day sale info just posted on the site


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 3, 2013)

Has creme de la silk been discontinued?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 3, 2013)

^^It's the first thing listed under Ultra Nourishing Conditioning Products gorgeoushair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 3, 2013)

What's the deal with the Mocha Silk Hair Milk?  I see someone trying to sell it in the exchange forum...Please Advise!  TIA!

I have Go Moist, Shea What!, and Shea What! Deux sitting in my cart.   The Shea What! Deux is due to IDareT'sHair reviews.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Thanks girl.  I don't know why I didn't see that.  I was expecting it to be under the special care section.  I was thinking it was a hair cream instead of a leave in.
Have u tried the Mocha Silk Infusion?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 3, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Thanks girl.  I don't know why I didn't see that.  I was expecting it to be under the special care section.  I was thinking it was a hair cream instead of a leave in.
> Have u tried the Mocha Silk Infusion?



I bought it, but I have not tried it yet.  It smells good!


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2013)

Any low porosity and protein sensitive folks using these products successfully? I'd like to try them based on the rave reviews but have found that I really need to keep to: no cones, very limited proteins, and balanced pH products. So far it sounds like the Shea What Deux might be good one to try. The others have Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein in them so I'm hesitant.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CocoGlow (May 3, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Any low porosity and protein sensitive folks using these products successfully? I'd like to try them based on the rave reviews but have found that I really need to keep to: no cones, very limited proteins, and balanced pH products. So far it sounds like the Shea What Deux might be good one to try. The others have Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein in them so I'm hesitant. Thanks in advance!!!


 
caliscurls

In addition to the Shea What Deaux ... the Avocado Pudding & Chocolate Bliss are protein free ... also the new Razberry Coconut Affair that is coming out soon wil be protein free


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2013)

Thanks NappyRina ! I won't have to let that mothers day sales code go to waste after all


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 3, 2013)

Just made my first SD purchase! Looking forward to trying these products


----------



## caliscurls (May 23, 2013)

Used Silk Dreams for the first time last night and to my relief the products delivered as advertised. 

Go Moist Shampoo
I squeezed a small amount into an applicator bottle and then filled it half way with water. This is something I always do to prevent stripping and porosity issues but I always end up having to use porosity control. Not this time!! I can't remember the last time a shampoo made my hair feel so soft. Looks like I'll be moving my PC to the back of the stash. Go Moist not only softened my hair, it was clean without feeling coated or stripped and smelled great. It really just made me want to stop this transition madness and big chop so I could play with my natural curls more. 

Shea What Deux 
Great DC. Normally I use Aubrey Organics HSR and a substantial amount. It works well for my hair but go though 1 bottle in 3 washes   With Shea What Deux, I didn't have to use as much, it rinsed out clean, and left my hair hair soft and supple. 

Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
I left a smidgen of this in since I  was roller-setting, next time I'll put a dap on my roots as well (transitioning). I need a lotion that smells like this, I would wear it everyday!!! As I was setting my hair it was way more manageable then usual and again WITHOUT having to use PC. I lost so little hair during the comb thru it was amazing. If only I had heard about SD months ago, it would have saved me some hair drama and a set back. 

Mocha Silk Hair Milk
After taking down my set I moisturized my bouncing curls with this. Honestly it wasn't necessary but I'm enjoying these scents too much.  

Final results - My hair looks and feels great. I'm one of those people whose hair does better with natural / boutique products. When I was natural, the CURLS line was all I would use but I can tell SD is going to take over, especially if Supergirl develops a conditioning styling pudding or butter with hold. That's the only other thing I would need once I've fully transitioned. 

I still need to try the Avocado Pudding Conditioner, Whip My Hair cleanser, as well as the Chocolate Bliss as the primary for my conditioning. When I do, I'll post reviews.


----------



## Supergirl (May 23, 2013)

Hey caliscurls

Thanks for the great feedback! I'm so glad your products work well for you. My goal is to have something in the line that works for everyone. :yep; 

I would like to create a curl defining cream. In fact, I've been working on one. I thought I'd get it out at the same time as Razzberry Coconut Affair, but the cream still needs some work while the RCA is pretty much close to launching. 

What do naturals look for in a curl defining cream? What are some of your favorite ingredients for curl defining products?


----------



## caliscurls (May 23, 2013)

Supergirl you know I think the answer is - it depends on how much hold you're going for, but, generally speaking Shea butter and Aloe Vera Juice are ingredients i look for immediately. If it has glycerin high on the list i leave it on the shelf. Hold that leaves my hair soft and not tacky, "wet", crunchy, residue ridden,  or weighed down is important. My hair responds well to kinky curly custard but it can leave a tacky feeling and the scent is way to strong to use if I want to stay married . Curls soufflé and curls whipped cream used to be my mainstays. 

Hopefully others will chime in and give you some more insight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 31, 2013)

*Pre:*
Is an excellent pre-poo treatment!  It smells great!  I have used this twice to finger detangle and pre-poo overnight.  Because of the great smell, you can run errands with your pre-poo in, without being conscious of the smell the way you would while using EVCO as a pre-poo.  Your hair will not look coated it melts into your hair just like EVCO.  Nevertheless, this will be a treat, because even though EVCO doesn’t smell great, it’s more cost effective.  I got up in the middle of the night and went to the 24-Hour Walgreens to buy Biscoff cookies.  You want to know why? Because, Pre has a caramel smell just like Biscoff cookies.  

*Whip My Hair:*
Is a creamy thick hair cleanser.  Your hair will feel soft, after cleansing with it.  However, due to it’s thickness you will not be able to use your Hercules Sageman Jumbo Rake to finish detangling, while in the shower. Maybe, if you’re relaxed or have straight hair.  I’m working with Daughter S using the LOIS system.  Possibly, some Daughter O.  

*Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream:*
The name of the product says it all. I may have used more than necessary, because this melts into your hair upon application.  My hair has never been soooo soft following a DC treatment, as it was when I rinsed out the VS. I’m not sure if it was the combo of WMH and VS together, because the WMH has a conditioner type consistency.  Regardless, my hair was SOFT!  

*Go Moist Shampoo:*
My hair and scalp was completely clean.  Okay, I know this is going to sound repetitive, but my hair was soft when I finished cleansing with GMS.  GMS has Carboxylic Acid in it, which is suppose to set your hair up for optimal conditioning, according to Supergirl’s research.  Thank you EnExitStageLeft for dropping this knowledge on us and sharing that thread.  If you had to run out the house w/o DCing your hair would still be SOFT.  

*Shea What!:*
I didn’t have to use as much of this compared to the VS.  It’s really thick and rich!  My mane was uber soft when I rinsed.  It smells lighter than lemon crunch cake.  After, I removed my Turbie Twist, I was distracted by a phone call.  By the time I got off of the phone my hair had completely air dried.  I started to panic, because normally this would not be a good situation!  However, my hair was SOFT!  I’m glad this happened, because it showed me just how soft my hair was.  I couldn’t stop touching my hair.  It was so damn SOFT!  Have you ever accidently ripped your down coat.  My hair was silky and soft like down feathers. I was able to use my seamless combs to detangle w/o re-wetting my hair and/or spraying it with Soul Glo (S-Curl).  I only used my leave ins.   SW has reached Holy Grail status in one use.

*Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner:*
I can’t speak on using this as a conditioner, because I’ve never used it in that capacity.  I use it as a leave in.  My transitioning hair loves this stuff!  This is my liquid with the LCO method.

*Creme de la Silk:*
I’m not sure if this smells like Italian soda or the black cherry vanilla Dr. Pepper.  IDK, but I love it!  This reminds me of a moisturizer I associate with my mother from my childhood.  It’s like a dupe but I can’t recall the name of that product.  When I do I’ll report back.  It has the consistency of Oyin Whipped Pudding but it’s silkier and emulsifies in your finger/palm(s) quickly.  This is my cream in the LCO method.

*Nourish Oil:*
I have this in the Dreamy Decadence and Pink Sugar.  The Pink Sugar smells just like the fragrance tester at Sephora.  I like both fragrances!  My hair loves ceramides!  This is like a ceramide cocktail that smells great.  This is my oil with the LCO method.  

My hair stays moisturized for days using the WG, Creme/Silk, and Nourish.  I only have to M&S every two or three days.  It’s pliable, silky, soft, and shiny.  Shiny in a good way, not greasy looking.  

Ladies, I have to reiterate how soft my hair was using the WMH, GM, VS, and SW.  I’m talking like a newborn baby’s hair or down feather soft.  That’s as soft as it gets!  My hair is silkylicious!

Trying this line has been a home run for me, so far.  My fine strands love silk protein and ceramides and this line is chock full of them.  In addition, I’m sensitive to smells.  I don’t like overbearing smells.  Believe me when I say, twice in the past six months, I’ve got up out of bed and re-washed my hair due to an overwhelming smell that would not let me sleep.  The fragrances are light, pleasant, and are not overbearing. It’s like the products were specially designed for me. 

Also, I have Shea What! Deux, Mocha Silk Infusion, Mocha Silk Hair Milk , and Mocha Bling Butter.  However, I have not tried them, yet.  I’ll report back, after my next wash day.

I’m almost scared to use the Shea What! Deux.  IDareT'sHair goes hard in the paint for this as a moisturizing DC w/o protein.  I can’t imagine anything being more moisturizing than VS or SW!  I’m going to use it when I do my first henna to add the moisture back.

P.S.  I’m sorry this is so long, but I had to let ya’ll know bout my baby soft silky hair.

P.P.S. I used to think that Angelicus was crazy or related to the owner, but now I know she's not. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 31, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I'm glad the products worked for you .


----------



## Angelicus (May 31, 2013)

MileHighDiva, wow. Your reviews were so detailed. My family members ask me all the time what I use in my hair and I break down and tell them Silk Dreams. I also let them know that I deep condition 2x weekly and really take care of my hair. I LOVE this line. I have never been a stan for a line ever until now. Everything smells so good, good quality. Speaking of that, I need to buy a Silk Dreams Tee Shirt. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 31, 2013)

Supergirl

Is there a difference between a defining cream and an enhancing curl cream?


----------



## Supergirl (May 31, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Supergirl
> 
> Is there a difference between a defining cream and an enhancing curl cream?



Ultimately, I would say no. But what it's actually called will depend on the maker of the product. But there's no specific ingredients or technique that makes some products a "definer" and some an "enhancer." I believe the two would be synonymous meaning products meant to  help the curls pop. My hair is relaxed, so I could be wrong. A veteran natural might have a better answer for you. 

I used my current version of the cream I'm working on on my 2 year old DS last night and then brushed his hair with a soft brush, and I could see his waves "form" as if he'd slept in a wave cap. His hair is about like mine, 4a, maybe some 3c spots closer to the back. I was excited to see those results, excited that he actually sat there and let me do it, and excited that I actually have something that works for his hair. My hubby mostly puts Royal Crown on it.  I've been scared to use much else, because he seems to have sensitive skin. I love how crazy soft it has left my hair the past couple of nights, but of course it's gotta work for my natural sistas too. I gave a sample to a co-worker yesterday who has a head full of natural 3c coils. I'm waiting on her feedback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

Chile...You Laid that Review OUT! Very Nice and Fully Detailed. *good job*

Yes, I love my Shea What Deux and my Destination Hydration. 

My other preciouses are (in no particular order):
Mocha Silk
Chocolate Bliss
Vanilla Silk

Recently pulled out my Nourish Oil......I'm trying to save it.

Someone sent me Shea What & Whip My Hair when the line 1st launched (liked them both). I'd like to re up on both of those & try them again.

And....I cannot wait to try my Raspberry Coconut Affair


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 1, 2013)

Any low po using this line, if so which ones?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 1, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Any low po using this line, if so which ones?



McQuay30 whip your hair is a cleansing conditioner


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

I must say, Avocado Pudding Silky DC is amazing! I've never had a deep conditioner make my hair so soft! I love it! When I first washed it out the slip was ok, but once my hair air dried, the results wowed my socks off! I hope I have success with Shea What!, Shea What! Deux, and mocha silk infusion!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 1, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Any low po using this line, if so which ones?



I don't shampoo every time. Here are the somewhat lighter conditioners:

Whip My Hair = It's a shampoo that thinks it's a conditioner. You don't "need" to condition after using this.

Destination Hydration = ooh can't wait to use this again 

Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner = it is light, I use it for leave-ins though. I'm sure it can be for lo-poo/co-wash.

Every other conditioner could also be used daily too, it's all about what you like as terms of thickness, conditioning, and fragrance.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair now you got me wanting to try the Destination Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> *now you got me wanting to try the Destination Hydration*.


 

oke:okeMileHighDiva

Summer Time Purrrfection.  Fruity Deliciousness


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:okeMileHighDiva
> 
> Summer Time Purrrfection.  Fruity Deliciousness



IDareT'sHair I think I'll order some in July.  Right now I'm eyeballin' some more hair ling-er-ie   I want to order a hair wrap from Silkywraps, and a snood from Sharmooz. The stuff I want from Pretty Antoinette can wait till fall, because I'll be using to protect my hair from winter hats.  I'm on everybody's coattails with the no product buy for June.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 1, 2013)

Supergirl

I've used one enhancer-Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoother and a definer-Kizuri Beauty Butter Rich Curl Defining Cream.  The SM does what is says but it leaves white buildup in my hair and the KB does nothing except moisturize.  I'm not saying it won't work.  It just does nothing to my type of curls.


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 3, 2013)

So, as promised, here's what my co-worker thought of the curl balm (don't really know what to call it yet) and a pic of her hair. 

She washed and conditioned her hair. She wraps her hair in a towel and lets it dry to almost dry, so when she used the product, her hair was slightly damp from what I could gather. 

She said she put it in in sections and worked it in and did some finger combing of the sections to get the product through all of her curls. She has very thick hair. Her curls always look nice, but today they appeared to be more separated than usual. She let me touch her hair. The back, where the curls were less separated was soft. The side and front where the separation was felt like it had a product in with semi-hold capabilities. Since I know that she only used the curl balm, this made me conclude that more product means more definition and hold, and less means soft hair, but less definition. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried usinf one of her DCs as a moisturizer or as a leave in. other than the Wheat germ butter condish?


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought the Vanilla DC today, I like that I can order from Canada with no issues.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 4, 2013)

I have used the following as leave-ins with great success:

Shea What
Vanilla Silk 
Avocado Pudding
The raspberry stuff 

I wanted to use the Chocolate Bliss as a leave-in but... it was so good as a conditioner that I ran out. I'd like to try Destination Hydration as a leave-in one of these days.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 4, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> I have used the following as leave-ins with great success:
> 
> Shea What
> Vanilla Silk
> ...



i used the Raspberry Coconut Affair as a leave in this weekend


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 4, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone tried usinf one of her DCs as a moisturizer or as a leave in. other than the Wheat germ butter condish?



I use destination hydration and I dilute Shea what Deux in a spray bottle with oil and water.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 4, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone tried usinf one of her DCs as a moisturizer or as a leave in. other than the Wheat germ butter condish?



I've been using diluted chocolate bliss diluted with water in a spray bottle.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay Ladies, I did my first henna treatment, yesterday.  When I rinsed the henna out my hair felt like STRAW!  

I applied the Shea What! Deux that IDareT'sHair recommends, because it doesn't have any protein in it.  Henna is not a protein, but has protein like properties.  So, I needed a serious moisture treatment, after having the henna in my hair for 8 hours.

I liberally applied the Shea What! Deux and watched two episodes of Fringe on Netflix with my heat cap set to the highest setting.  Then I allowed my hair to cool off while watching another episode of Fringe.  

When I rinsed out the Shea What! Deux my hair was back to it's normal soft, smooth and silkylicious self.   Plus my hair felt STRONG!

I think the henna is going to be a home run for my fine thin strands, now that I know that I can resuscitate them with the Shea What! Deux.  

Of course, I LCOed with WGC, Creme de la Silk, and Nourish Oil.  I only did four Ms. Celie plaits for my braid out, because I was tried.

In conclusion, I'm happy the DC revived my hair.  Now I feel comfortable continuing with the henna treatments.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2013)

MileHighDiva, I recently started Henna treatments and I love them. I will be doing them every month. After I used Shea What Deux, Bee-u-ti-fil, or Salerm Wheat Germ I got the same results from any of these moisturizing conditioners. Hair was not only strong but was also moisturized and soft.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 12, 2013)

Rozlewis, what brand henna are you using?  Upon rinse out does your hair feel like straw?  Are you doing straight treatments or glosses.  Do you rinse out with cheapie condish Suave/VO5?  Please advise!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2013)

MileHighDiva, this month was my 2nd treatment. I use the Jamilia brand from Henna Sooq. They had a sale so I purchased enough for the rest of the year. I do a henna gloss treatment to get the conditioning and coloring benefits. I use a cheap V05 conditioner that I got from Walmart for .78 for the wash out. I think I use Curly Nikki's recipe and mix the henna with tea. My hair did feel a little like straw after the initial rinse.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 23, 2013)

.......................


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 3, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Any low po using this line, if so which ones?



McQuay30 I thought you meant low porosity.  I wanna know too! I've been eyeing this line for when I get no buy reprieve for Black Friday sales.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 3, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> McQuay30 I thought you meant low porosity.  I wanna know too! I've been eyeing this line for when I get no buy reprieve for Black Friday sales.



I did mean low porosity.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

Saludable84 and AgeinATL are Low po. and both LOVE the Silk Dreams products.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 4, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Any low po using this line, if so which ones?



I use her line without a problem. I use the Vanilla Silk, which absorbs pretty well with heat, Razzberry Coconut Affair, which is good with or without heat though I prefer it with heat and Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner which is an excellent leave-in for me. The Avocado Pudding is good, but its really smoothing, so I cannot use it as often as I like, usually only during stretching.


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 5, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> @McQuay30 I thought you meant low porosity. I wanna know too! I've been eyeing this line for when I get no buy reprieve for Black Friday sales.


 
I am LP and I like her Vanilla Silk DC and ADORE her Chocolate Bliss DC (staple). I didn't care for the Avocado Pudding. Not a bad DC, just not all that moisturizing. I have reviews on my blog if it will help.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 5, 2014)

Bumping for recent reviews...


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Bumping for recent reviews...



I definitely have to do a review on Shea What!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I definitely have to do a review on Shea What!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



IDareT'shair made me buy it with her review.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 5, 2014)

I read this thread from the beginning. It makes me want to try everything.

I placed an order last week for the Shea What. I have used the Wheat Germ leave in and I love it. I have the Destination Hydration but haven't used it yet. My goal this year is to stick with two lines and this could very well be one of them.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I read this thread from the beginning. It makes me want to try everything.  I placed an order last week for the Shea What. I have used the Wheat Germ leave in and I love it. I have the Destination Hydration but haven't used it yet. My goal this year is to stick with two lines and this could very well be one of them.



I've been with this year for almost two years now. Right now, this and Darcy's are my staple lines, with this being in first place due to prices. 

The destination hydration I gave another try; it works well for the front of my hair, but the coarser back of my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> IDareT'shair made me buy it with her review.



IDareT'sHair will make you buy or shun anything. She already got me good yesterday. I ain't mad at her though!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 5, 2014)

I have decided to order the Nourish oil and Go Moist shampoo, but what can I use as a daily moisturizer. 
I'm relaxed...any suggestions??


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2014)

The only conditioner that I like from this line is Shea what Deux. It moisturizes my hair really great. I still want to try the regular Shea what though.   

Vanilla Silk - ok 
Raspberry affair - ok 
Mocha silk infusion - ok  
Wheat germ - no bueno, gave away 
Almond butter cream - no bueno  
Mocha Milk - ok, no repurchase
*not enough for me to repurchase any of them    

I do like destination hydration as a rinse out and as a leave in.   

But most things from this line don't do much of anything for my hair or just leaves my hair feeling "ok" - that's not good enough for me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I have decided to order the Nourish oil and Go Moist shampoo, but what can I use as a daily moisturizer. I'm relaxed...any suggestions??



I like the wheat germ conditioner. The milk was too much for me but some like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the Wheat Germ Butter. Very moisturizing and smoothing to my 4b hair. Creamy, but not very thick...absorbs into my hair easily.

Nourish Oil is a light and lightly scented oil. It imparts nice shine/sheen.

Mocha Silk Infusion is my HG light/medium protein. Very nice soft, not too thick, slippy pudding consistency. I don't use a moisturizing DC after it. Leaves my hair soft, less breakage. Nice mocha scent.

Vanilla Silk is my HG moisturizing DC. Others are great, but nothing has so far compared with the moisture level of this DC. Pudding like consistency with a smell like cookies or something. Upon rinsing, my hair feels like silk.

Chocolate Bliss was just ok for me. It left my hair soft...more along the lines of MSI even though it has no protein, so it was not a repurchase. Vanilla Silk had me spoiled.

End-Tegrity Serum is a nice thick oil that smells of citrus or lemons or something. The 2oz. bottle didn't justify a repurchase though. I tend to be a little heavy handed and used it up within about two weeks. 

Shea What Deux! Very thick and very moisturizing...about as moisturizing as Vanilla Silk. This DC was a bit too thick for my fine strands though. The scent is nice and light.

Razzberry Coconut Affair: Smells amazing...light raspberry scent that increases the more you dig into the jar. It is also on the thick side and works very well...leaving hair soft and supple. I would repurchase because I love the scent despite its thickness.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Love the Wheat Germ Butter. Very moisturizing and smoothing to my 4b hair. Creamy, but not very thick...absorbs into my hair easily.
> 
> Nourish Oil is a light and lightly scented oil. It imparts nice shine/sheen.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this detailed review FroReal!


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jan 5, 2014)

Vanilla Silk has replaced my Silk Elements Megasilk DC. The moisture is impressive. I use Vanilla Silk with heat and I love it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay ladies, it's time for my quarterly SD rave/rant.

Just cleansed with SD Go Moist...Hair and scalp so clean, so soft, so smooth and hydrated from a gentle cleansing poo.  I could've filmed a seduction scene playing with my hair, before I applied my DC. 

Upon rinse out of SD Mocha Silk Infusion, my hair is so moist, so soft, and so strong that it is SICKENING! No need to follow up with a moisturizing DC here.  

Tomorrow, if I remember I'll post a pick of my flexi rod set.  Why?  Because my hair will be Blingilicious   I just said that in my JJ Fad voice, but y'all don't know anything about that. 

Layering Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha "Bling" Butta, and Nourish oil in Dreamy Decadence = Blingilicious, Silkilicious hair! 

I wouldn't need a mirror to signal the rescue crew if I was stranded in a remote area.  The pilots would be able to give everyone coordinates to my location due to my hair being Bling and Silkilicous!

ETA: I'm going to kill DS   Talkin' bout he likes the way Go Moist makes his hair feel.  Boy, I can't afford for you to use SD GM washing your hair dang near everyday from playing B-Ball.  I have to pay S&H for that.  He better start using that Dove Men's or Axe poo I bought him.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2014)

^^Thanks for this MileHighDiva

I want to try the Mocha Silk Hair Milk next time I purchase SDs. How does it smell and what is the consistency?

As you know the MSI is probably my fav out of the whole line...I love a DC that makes my hair supple and strong. My hair literally drinks this stuff up. I don't even need to use heat with it...just a plastic cap (nothing else on top) over freshly washed hair for about 45 minutes will do it. However, I love to use it under my dryer. Talk about heavenly. I don't need a moisturizing DC afterward either. I need to stockpile this stuff and store it in the fridge.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

Froreal3. You'll love the Mocha Silk Hair Milk!  Here's a pic of the consistency:



I need to haul hard, because I just used the last of my MSI.  Also, I'm out of VS and I only have about 1/4 a bottle of WGBC left.

In the future, I have to be more proactive about not running out of HG/staple products, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jan 21, 2014)

I am half way through my last bottle of wgb, so I just did a mini haul. Wanted to wait for a valentines sale, but I'm not risking it. I added MSI. I want to revisit again. If there's a sale I will reup RCA, Shea what ANC rhea what drug and my almond butter cream. If I start cowashing again, I will need more destination hydration as we'll.
MileHighDiva lol at your blingliness. I am jealous. I haven't washed my hair in over a week. 
Plan for tonight
Go moist
Shea what mix with RCA
Wgb
Mocha bling.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is anyone aware of whether or not they offer a discount for LHCF members?  I searched this thread high and low and could not find the answer.


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Is anyone aware of whether or not they offer a discount for LHCF members?  I searched this thread high and low and could not find the answer.



No there isn't one.


----------



## beauti (Mar 19, 2014)

*i recently bought the vanilla silk cream 4oz and the wheat germ butter conditioner. Are you ladies applying the vanilla silk cream on wet hair? cause this is not a lot of product to apply on dry hair like i usually dc  how many uses do you get out of this 4oz?? I'm heavy handed *


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 19, 2014)

beauti...I totally agree with you. I'd go thu half that jar if I had to use it on dry hair. In general, I have always preferred applying conditioner on slightly damp hair...I either spray my hair hair until it's damp or if it's after washing, I wrap my hair with a t-shirt to absorb half of that moisture. 

You and i are twins, I'm heavy handed and I love to feel my hair fully coated with product, lol. That Vanilla Silk cream is SOOO good though and totally worth the money but I do use it wisely so I don't waste any of it. For example,  I section and detangle my hair in about 8 sections prior to applying it so I can distribute it easier and smoother and really let it get into my hair without wasting.  

Will this be your first time using the Vanilla Silk? If so let me know how you like it?


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2014)

beauti said:


> *i recently bought the vanilla silk cream 4oz and the wheat germ butter conditioner. Are you ladies applying the vanilla silk cream on wet hair? cause this is not a lot of product to apply on dry hair like i usually dc  how many uses do you get out of this 4oz?? I'm heavy handed *



My jars are 8 oz. I only use the VS on my 3 year old daughter, and i can get about 10 uses out of it. On my self, i would say no more than 3 uses. My daughter's hair is longer than mines, but her texture is silkier. I found that my kinky 4c texture makes me use more product. I need the extra product to aid in detangling. 
I use the RCA, and shea what on my self. After the second use, i have to add something to the remaining jar for one more use. I could manage without, but i am super heavy handed.


----------



## beauti (Mar 19, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> @beauti...I totally agree with you. I'd go thu half that jar if I had to use it on dry hair. In general, I have always preferred applying conditioner on slightly damp hair...I either spray my hair hair until it's damp or if it's after washing, I wrap my hair with a t-shirt to absorb half of that moisture.
> 
> You and i are twins, I'm heavy handed and I love to feel my hair fully coated with product, lol. That Vanilla Silk cream is SOOO good though and totally worth the money but I do use it wisely so I don't waste any of it. For example,  I section and detangle my hair in about 8 sections prior to applying it so I can distribute it easier and smoother and really let it get into my hair without wasting.
> 
> Will this be your first time using the Vanilla Silk? If so let me know how you like it?


*Yes! I feel like the only way a product works is if I can see the residue of it on my strands  I will apply on damp hair after shampooing and see how it goes.  I will report back on my results tomorrow*


----------



## beauti (Mar 19, 2014)

*I'm transitioning to natural and my natural hair soaks everything up. If i try to be stingy with product my hair would be like . I usually dc with suave humectant and I'm  more than generous with it* *(12oz bottle)* *but keep hearing great things about vanilla silk cream*


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey ladies! If you love Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream or Silk Dreams Satin Smooth Hair Cream and are in need of these products, head over to the Hair Product Exchange board. I am selling them because they were a miss for my relaxed hair.


----------



## beauti (Mar 21, 2014)

beauti said:


> *I'm transitioning to natural and my natural hair soaks everything up. If i try to be stingy with product my hair would be like . I usually dc with suave humectant and I'm  more than generous with it* *(28oz bottle)* *but keep hearing great things about vanilla silk cream*





*fixed that..it's a 28oz bottle  anyway I didn't apply the VS on damp hair, didn't feel like doing that extra step  I like my conditioners to feel silky on my strands but this didn't really feel silky as I applied it. Left it on overnight and the smell is amazeballz  my boo was like is that you smelling like vanilla cookies?? I said no it's my hurr    rinsed it an hour ago and my hair did feel soft, but not oh-my-gosh-i-love-it! soft. Like, I wouldn't detangle my hair with this product, doesn't give that much slip. Honestly I get better results with my suave or nexxus humectress gvp  next time I will apply on damp hair, see if that makes a difference since I have just enough for one more application.*


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I am still using these awesome products! My hair looks and feels great. Here is a recent picture of my hair (please excuse greasy face, I walked in Philly for over 6 hours straight): http://instagram.com/p/uzAvego254/?modal=true. I wish I could embed the pic in the post but I don't know how, lol. 

Anyhoo, here is what I have at home: Mocha Silk Infusion, Vanilla Silk Moisture, Wheat Germ Butter (I use this as a leave-in).

I was using dominican stuff *(Silicon Mix Bambu Treatment and Leave-in) while the SilkDreams site was closed but my hair didn't have the same look and sheen. So happy that the products are back. I don't need porosity fixers or additional moisturizers after styling. I can go months without relaxing (this time I went six months).

I am hoping to buy more stuff like the oil (I use it on my body too) when I get some more cash.


----------



## InBloom (May 19, 2015)

@Angelicus 

Just read through this entire thread and I wondered if you were still using Silk Dreams exclusively, or still loving the products in general? 

I've just plunged and ordered for the first time, though I've been eyeballing the line for years.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 10, 2021)

Did anyone find replacements/dupes for their favorites from this line?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2021)

gorgeoushair said:


> Did anyone find replacements/dupes for their favorites from this line?


Nope. I forgot the name of the spray, but it was the best ever. I will still keep searching but it was a spray I was able to use on my relaxed and natural hair. The only thing close to it is CON argan oil leave-in spray.


----------

